# What is the model of bike rack in Tesla Roof Rack Photo



## viperd

As the title says, I'm trying to find out make/model of the bike rack that is holding the bike, or one that looks similar.

https://shop.tesla.com/us/en/product/vehicle-accessories/model-3-roof-rack.html


----------



## Frully

It's not exact, but it looks a lot like a Thule Outride 561
https://www.99bikes.com.au/thule-outride-561-roof-rack-bike-carrier

Also very similar to Yakima Universal Forklift
https://www.rei.com/product/783751/yakima-universal-forklift-bike-rack














Onward...
Could be Thule ThruRide 535
https://kylesbikes.com/thule-535-thruride-thru-axle-bike-carrier-roof-rack-091021830479.html


----------



## gary in NY

I see the roof rack is in stock right now for $450. Then we still need the bike rack.

I'd much prefer to have a hitch for my existing bike rack, but it looks unlikely that Tesla is going to make one available for existing owners. What's the feeling on using the roof rack vs. hitch? I've no problem installing an aftermarket hitch kit, unless there are warranty issues. I may have a problem lifting bikes up on the roof (back and shoulder issues), but would give it a go if it makes sense.

EDIT: I also have a couple of strap-on trunk lid bike racks. The only problem is that they tend to be harsh on the paint where the bumpers make contact. I didn't care on my old Accord, and put down some duct tape where they make contact. that seemed to help. Anyone use anything like this?


----------



## PCC!

I think it is a whispbar wb200. https://www.rei.com/product/854772/whispbar-by-yakima-wb200-rooftop-fork-bike-mount


----------



## Caulin

gary in NY said:


> I'd much prefer to have a hitch for my existing bike rack, but it looks unlikely that Tesla is going to make one available for existing owners. What's the feeling on using the roof rack vs. hitch? I've no problem installing an aftermarket hitch kit, unless there are warranty issues.


From what I have seen online. Telsa offers a hitch for the model 3 in Europe but only for new orders and its an outrageous cost....like $1,000. The website states you cannot add a hitch post delivery. So even if they start offering in the US it will most likely be for new orders. Also, there are aftermarket hitches but I believe they void warranty, at least warranty items that "could" be caused by the hitch.


----------



## garsh

Caulin said:


> From what I have seen online. Telsa offers a hitch for the model 3 in Europe but only for new orders and its an outrageous cost....like $1,000. The website states you cannot add a hitch post delivery.


I believe that's because third-party hitches are illegal in much of Europe.


----------



## Caulin

garsh said:


> I believe that's because third-party hitches are illegal in much of Europe.


It states that the TESLA tow hitch cannot be added after delivery. That wouldn't be third-party. Not sure why they say that. Either they dont want to bother at this time or the frame/bumper could be slightly different in the back?


----------



## MelindaV

Caulin said:


> It states that the TESLA tow hitch cannot be added after delivery. That wouldn't be third-party. Not sure why they say that. Either they dont want to bother at this time or the frame/bumper could be slightly different in the back?


Its the same things as not being able to import a US tesla into canada. It is up to the manufacturer (additional regulatory steps they need to go thru) and something Tesla isn't interested in investing their time/$ into at this time.


----------



## RD88

Caulin said:


> Telsa offers a hitch for the model 3 in Europe but only for new orders and its an outrageous cost....like $1,000.


Apologies for resurrecting an old thread but it was the most relevant search result I could find.
Is the consensus it's not worth spending £1000 on the Tesla hitch?
I'm only really interested in getting it to be able to mount a bicycle rack.


----------



## kpedraja

Here's my Model 3 with Thule bike racks.


----------



## Caulin

RD88 said:


> Apologies for resurrecting an old thread but it was the most relevant search result I could find.
> Is the consensus it's not worth spending £1000 on the Tesla hitch?
> I'm only really interested in getting it to be able to mount a bicycle rack.
> View attachment 29074


Its all on what you are willing to pay. I think thats very overpriced, but if its worth it to you go for it. The US doesnt have that option anyway so I couldnt even if I wanted to.....plus ive already taken delivery and it states you have to order it like that.


----------



## KLC

If you have a bike rack on the rear of the Model 3, how do the sensors react and what can one do about it?


----------



## D. J.

Have a hitch (EcoHitch) mount Thule rack on the back. The rear sensor thinks there’s either a person or a motorcycle right behind the car. It just shows the presence and shows red but no audible alert until I shift into Reverse. Then it beeps bitterly thinking it’s about to run into something. Just power through it...


----------



## Carotene

Just bought and installed the Curt hitch. 1.25" receiver. It's great. I really like the idea of reducing drag when I dont need to carry the bikes. A roof rack can be a significant hit on efficiency. I'm sure the aero bars help, but still...


----------



## Kevinclower

Carotene said:


> Just bought and installed the Curt hitch. 1.25" receiver. It's great. I really like the idea of reducing drag when I dont need to carry the bikes. A roof rack can be a significant hit on efficiency. I'm sure the aero bars help, but still...


Carotene - question for you ? Did Tesla install the hitch and did the install violate any warranty ?


----------



## Carotene

Kevinclower said:


> Carotene - question for you ? Did Tesla install the hitch and did the install violate any warranty ?


I installed it myself. It took about 3 hours. If you are moderately handy it shouldn't be a problem.

As for warranty: not too concerned. I have no wire harness, so I cant legally tow anything. They need to prove that the hitch contributed to any given issue denied coverage. There just isn't much that falls in that category.


----------



## bmwmkc323i

kpedraja said:


> Here's my Model 3 with Thule bike racks.
> View attachment 29085


Hi, what model thule racks are these? I am looking for this type of bike mount as well for my mountain bike.


----------



## kpedraja

bmwmkc323i said:


> Hi, what model thule racks are these? I am looking for this type of bike mount as well for my mountain bike.


Thule Circuit. Thule also has several other models that are basically the same design.


----------

